# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Copy cell copies correct formula, but displays incorrect values

## willzzzzzzzz

I have a co-worker's file that he is having trouble with. He is using Excel 2000 SP3.  When copying a cell with a formula in it of "=D6+C6" and pasting it into the next cell down, it will display the same value in the cell as the calculated value from above, but has the correct formula displayed in the formula bar of "=D7+C7".

Example:
A1: 50
A2: 10
B1: 60
B2: 20

A3: Formula: =A1+A2  Displays: 60
Right click A3, Copy, right click B3, paste
A3 displays 60

When I click save, it will change the display value to 80.

I am trying this on his workstation and mine. Mine has Office 2010, so I think there might be an issue with the file itself.

Also, not just copy and paste. I can also just click the top cell after filling in the formula and then drag the bottom right of the cell downward and it will do the same of filling in the correct formula, but have the incorrect value.

I know that I could get him to just click save each time before really looking at the results, but that is just a band aid to the problem.

Any ideas how to fix this?

----------


## bmmerkx

Have you checked the Calculation Settings? Looks like your co-worker's Excel is setup to only recalculate the workbook on Open, Save, or Close.

----------


## sweep

Sounds like calculation is set to manual.  Try this: (2010)

Office button > Excel Options > Formulas > Workbook Calculation > Automatic

----------


## jfrank1034

Thank you!! I was having this same problem working at my family's company and had never run into a file that didn't always have the automatic calculate turned on. Does F9 toggle this on and off?

----------


## GLEMCOPARTS

Well, I am having the same problem. Excel copies formula correct but displays same value. My calculation is set to "Automatic" not "manual". That is not the problem. Again, formula is copied correctly but, the result comes up same everytime. Driving me crazy...Appreciate any help...

----------

